# Deer Poop



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

So, does anyone have any tips on how to handle this problem? We have deer that come through our yard at night. Raleigh likes to eat the droppings. Not only is it gross, and makes his breath stink, but it makes him throw up.

Picking it up would be impossible, keeping Raleigh from finding it and eating some before I stop him is difficult. A deer fence is not allowed... Last year I used a deer repellent around the garden that may have worked. It would be pricey to surround the yard but if it really worked...

Any ideas?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It's known by gardeners that human male urine works well as a deer repellent. Dog urine also. The deer quit moving thru my yard when I got Tonka.

The scent of human hair will keep deer away from flower buds. *Their favourite snack.* I used to save the hair shavings from an electric razor and 'dust' the flowers that I wanted to protect.

Having said that, I'm surprised that the deer will keep coming back to an area frequented by a dog. Maybe u've got some very bold deer. 

Or maybe u need a couple more dogs!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Well Countryboy, you reminded me of some good points. I'd forgotten about the urine and hair as a deterrent. The place where the deer pass through is far from Raleigh's "potty area". I'll try all of the above suggestions and see if it makes a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Best of luck, CurlyDog. Yr husband can 'do his part' too, eh?


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep! Oh, and I have a 10 year old boy. He'll enjoy this! LOL


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We spray our flowers with Liquid Fence. It seems to me a little bit goes a long way. It smells horrible until it drys and doesn't need to be reaplied after the rain. I just wonder if you could spray a border with it?


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*I think you can buy wolf urine on line....that would certainly be a deterrent..

p*


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

when I take my dog out to go potty we walk around the perimeter of the property so he can mark a 'border.' Not sure if you can do this, but he knows where the edge is now and so do the critters! Only cats don't seem to care and will keep pooin in the yard no matter what.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I will try all of your tips starting with the free ones!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> It's known by gardeners that human male urine works well as a deer repellent. Dog urine also. The deer quit moving thru my yard when I got Tonka.
> 
> The scent of human hair will keep deer away from flower buds. *Their favourite snack.* I used to save the hair shavings from an electric razor and 'dust' the flowers that I wanted to protect.
> 
> ...


I have a standard poodle, a male yorkie cross, 2 adult male sons that bring a multitude of male friends to visit (they tent often, therefore ...) I also host "dog parties" at least twice a year, with a minimum of 8 dogs attending. Lots of deer and aggressive deer at that hanging around our place. I am still looking for a way of deterring deer from our yard. We really don't want to build a fence!


----------



## Spindrift (Sep 3, 2011)

Another option is fencing via tall bushes.


----------

